# Franklin hunting club end of season Party



## Franklin hunting club (Sep 25, 2009)

PUBLIC OPEN INVITE - All local hunting clubs friends of franklin hunting club and friends of friends of Dew Pendleton are welcome this Saturday 

Franklin February the 28th at 7:00pm
Franklin hunting club 
103 County Rd 13
Coy AL 36435

Show up early because the Band starts playing at 7:00 pm
NO COVER CHARGE ..BYOB and Food will be catered and available for your purchase around 5:30pm till midnight by Chubby's barbecue so everyone can eat if they come hungry. The live band will outside and yes we have a large outside covered pole barn area with fire pits to stay warm but still dress appropriately and Bring your lawn chairs for what is always an awesome show by dew pendleton band! NO cover it's free ...cheers..call for details 850-712-4319


----------

